# Gặp ai cũng được khen trẻ ra, chỉ cần bạn biết công thức dưỡng da từ trứng gà



## hong nhung (8/9/19)

Món ăn được nhiều người yêu thích, cũng là nguyên liệu làm đẹp hữu hiệu của các chị em. Chạy ngay ra chợ mua trứng gà về làm đẹp da thôi nào!
Theo nghiên cứu khoa học, thành phần của lòng trắng trứng chứa rất nhiều collagen và các dưỡng chất có tác dụng hoàn thiện hồng cầu, tái tạo da và cơ. Không chỉ vậy, lòng trắng trứng còn chứa nhiều protein albumin có tác dụng tăng cường collagen, tái tạo da và tăng tính đàn hồi.

_

_
_Bạn có thể sở hữu làn da trắng hồng không tì vết chỉ với công thức từ trứng gà._​
Vitamin E vốn được xem là “thần dược” làm đẹp của chị em phụ nữ có khả năng chống oxy hóa, chống gốc tự do rất mạnh, nó bảo vệ tế bào ngăn ngừa sự oxy hóa diễn ra một cách tối đa. Vì vậy khi bạn kết hợp 2 loại nguyên liệu này với nhau sẽ có ngay mặt nạ dưỡng da - chống nhăn hiệu quả:

*Nguyên liệu cần chuẩn bị:*
- 1 lòng trắng trứng
- 1 thìa cafe nước cốt chanh
- 1 viên vitamin E
- 1 thìa cafe mật ong

_

_
_Nguyên liệu đơn giản, dễ kiếm._​
*Cách làm:*
- Trứng đập bỏ vỏ tách riêng lòng trắng và lòng đỏ.
- Cho lòng trắng vào bát, bỏ 1 thìa cafe nước cốt chanh, dùng thìa đánh đều cho đến khi trứng nổi bọt, chú ý không đánh bông trứng.




​- Trích viên vitamin E lấy dịch rồi bỏ vào bát lòng trắng trứng khuấy trên, thêm mật ong rồi khuấy đều để tất cả nguyên liệu đồng nhất.

*Cách sử dụng:*
- Rửa sạch mặt với sữa rửa mặt và nước ấm để lỗ chân lông giãn nở.
- Thoa hỗn hợp lên mặt và cổ, dùng tay massage nhẹ nhàng để hỗn hợp thấm đều và sâu vào các tế bào, massage theo chuyển động tròn khoảng 3 phút.

_

_
_Lưu lại hỗn hợp trên da chừng 20 phút để dưỡng chất phát huy tác dụng rồi rửa lại mặt bằng nước mát._​
- Cuối cùng bạn lấy viên đá lạnh chà lên da mặt, cứ chà đi chà lại 2 - 3 phút để lỗ chân lông thu bé lại.
- Áp dụng công thức này 2-3 lần/tuần bạn sẽ có làn da căng mịn như da em bé.
*Lưu ý:* Công thức này không phù hợp với các bạn gái có làn da nhạy cảm hoặc dị ứng với các nguyên liệu trên. 
Ngoài ra, bạn có thể trị sạch nám bằng trứng gà, cho làn da căng bóng, trắng mịn với công thức đơn giản dưới đây.

*Nguyên liệu cần chuẩn bị:*
- 1 quả trứng gà
- 1 lọ giấm trắng
- 2 thìa canh sữa tươi không đường
- Bát và thìa

_

_
_Ngâm trứng gà trong giấm và trộn với sữa tươi_​
*Cách làm:*
- Rửa sạch quả trứng gà, lau khô rồi cho nguyên quả vào lọ giấm, đậy nắp và để 1 tháng.
- Sau khi thấy quả trứng đã tan trong giấm thì múc 1 thìa canh giấm cho vào bát.
- Cho thêm sữa tươi không đường vào bát giấm, khuấy đều cho đến khi thu được hỗn hợp đồng nhất.

*Cách sử dụng*
- Rửa mặt sạch bằng nước ấm để lỗ chân lông và các tế bào giãn nở.
- Thoa hỗn hợp lên vùng da bị tàn nhang, massage nhẹ nhàng theo chiều kim đồng hồ chứng 3-5 phút để hỗn hợp ngấm sâu vào da.

_

_
_Thoa hỗn hợp lên da và lưu lại đến khi hỗn hợp khô_​
- Lưu hỗn hợp trên da chứng 15-20 phút đến khi khô lại, thì rửa sạch mặt bằng nước ấm. Sau đó rửa lại bằng nước lạnh để lỗ chân lông được se khít.
- Thoa nước hoa hồng hoặc kem dưỡng ẩm để kết thúc quá trình.
Chúc các bạn thành công!


----------



## camcam86 (3/10/19)

có chanh k nên dùng,vì rất dễ bị bắt nắng đó


----------



## Crazis.vn (7/10/19)

các công thức rất hay ạ!!!


----------

